# Access to forum



## Sifu (Jul 16, 2018)

I keep getting locked out of the forum.  After I enter my login it just cycles me back.  This usually goes on for several days, and lasted all last week.  I just keep trying until it works, but it is pretty frustrating.  I guess today is my lucky day.  It is happening more frequently.  Is anybody else experiencing this?  Anybody know how to stop it?


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2018)

Do you check the 

Keep me logged on box?


----------



## Sifu (Jul 16, 2018)

Nope.  Not sure what that is. Looking for it but don't see it.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2018)

On my iPhone it looks like this 

Next to the cancel button


----------



## Sifu (Jul 16, 2018)

I can't open that, another thing that is quirky.  In reading about some of the other issues, it could be that I was set up on the old system.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2018)

Sifu said:


> I can't open that, another thing that is quirky.  In reading about some of the other issues, it could be that I was set up on the old system.




Hmmm

Not sure the difference between Gold and Sawhorse???

Maybe you are in “arrears” and the privilege police have caught up with you??

If you click on the picture top right of the page

Go down to account upgrades

It will show either you have expired or expectation date.

If expired I can’t help you

If not than send a message to Jar


----------



## Sifu (Jul 16, 2018)

Paypal automatically took 60.00 in February.  I have been and should be a sawhorse but for some reason the site doesn't recognize it.  Not a big deal other than the fact that I think my account must have some glitches, one of which may be that it locks me out.  My account settings doesn't tell me that I am paid, it just shows "available upgrades", but the paypal deduction shows up in my paypal account.  I will try JAR again.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2018)

Hopefully JAR will see this thread and chime in, I don't know that much about the back end if the system.

You need to get a hold of JAR for sure, I was able to see that your Sawhorse membership expired in February.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2018)

Sifu said:


> Paypal automatically took 60.00 in February.  I have been and should be a sawhorse but for some reason the site doesn't recognize it.  Not a big deal other than the fact that I think my account must have some glitches, one of which may be that it locks me out.  My account settings doesn't tell me that I am paid, it just shows "available upgrades", but the paypal deduction shows up in my paypal account.  I will try JAR again.





I think there has been some Paypal disconnect 

If you have private message privilege send one to Jar


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2018)

Sifu said:


> Paypal automatically took 60.00 in February.  I have been and should be a sawhorse but for some reason the site doesn't recognize it.  Not a big deal other than the fact that I think my account must have some glitches, one of which may be that it locks me out.  My account settings doesn't tell me that I am paid, it just shows "available upgrades", but the paypal deduction shows up in my paypal account.  I will try JAR again.





Mine has it at the bottom “purchased upgrades” shows I am in good standing till oct 2018


----------



## jar546 (Jul 16, 2018)

Sifu,

I manually upgraded you and added your time to today's date so you gained about 5 months.  One of the problems when we went to the new system is that the $60 2 year deal was changed to a higher fee on a new schedule but people still have autopay turned on with paypal from the old site, system and they don't talk to each other.  I am sorry for the inconvenience and may just have to see if I have the ability to shut off auto pay but I don't think I have that option, only the people do.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 18, 2018)

Should I try to figure out how to turn the paypal auto pay off?  I am pretty sure I never turned it on but when I saw it I didn't mind so I just left it alone.  I might have to find a twelve year old to show me how!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 18, 2018)

I have to turn auto-pay off every time I renew.


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sifu said:


> I might have to find a twelve year old to show me how!



Yep I know the feeling!!


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2018)

Sifu said:


> I might have to find a twelve year old to show me how!



Let me know if you find a smart one.....I can't get the garage light to come on with the door opener.


----------

